# how can I make 300hp from a 1.8T?



## vedubya (Oct 29, 2001)

I am looking into a 1.8T for an engine swap, but I figure as long as it is out of the car why not tune it up. The engine is a 2001 Passat 1.8T. will I have to put new rods, pistons, and a crankshaft in? What will it take? what kind of horse power will I get from a chip, intake, and full exhaust?
Mike


----------



## scarywoody (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: how can I make 300hp from a 1.8T? (vedubya)*

http://www.vwturbo.com
http://www.goapr.com


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

*Re: how can I make 300hp from a 1.8T? (vedubya)*

APR Stage III. The stock block will do 300 hp without much difficulty.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2001)

*Re: how can I make 300hp from a 1.8T? (AZGolf)*

http://www.vwaftermarket.com/catalo...urbo&action=step_two&title=APR Turbo Upgrades


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: how can I make 300hp from a 1.8T? (Jason @ ND)*

APR stage 3 w/ 3" exhaust, a FMIC, and a 50 shot of NOS will put you over 300 at the wheels.


----------



## Phishy (Jul 5, 2001)

*Re: how can I make 300hp from a 1.8T? (FrankiEBoneZ)*

standard Bolt-ons + K04 + 75 shot will put you up around 320whp


----------



## MAD Golf (Jan 6, 2000)

*Re: how can I make 300hp from a 1.8T? (vedubya)*

300 horses lined up 2 by 150 attatched to your car.


----------



## Silver_1.8T (Apr 4, 2001)

*Re: how can I make 300hp from a 1.8T? (duskm)*

150 shot of NAWZ


----------



## LA Wolfsburg (May 8, 2002)

*Re: how can I make 300hp from a 1.8T? (Silver_1.8T)*

a million shot of NOS. Mwahahahaa!!! uh yeah. APR stage 3 with some other basic goodies will get you around 300.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2001)

*Re: how can I make 300hp from a 1.8T? (Phishy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]standard Bolt-ons + K04 + 75 shot will put you up around 320whp[HR][/HR]​APR Stage III and 100 octane with a stock IC will give you near 320whp. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bent Metal (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: how can I make 300hp from a 1.8T? (Jason @ ND)*

Like the man said APR Stage III http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wolk's Wagon (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: how can I make 300hp from a 1.8T? (FrankiEBoneZ)*

quote:[HR][/HR]APR stage 3 w/ 3" exhaust, a FMIC, and a 50 shot of NOS will put you over 300 at the wheels.[HR][/HR]​That would put you closer to 400whp than 300.


----------



## Trevor57 (Jul 5, 2001)

*Re: how can I make 300hp from a 1.8T? (vedubya)*

the search function will NOT get you 300 whp. but it WILL tell you how you can get it.


----------



## I3oxrocket (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: how can I make 300hp from a 1.8T? (150dB Golf4)*

quote:[HR][/HR]the search function will NOT get you 300 whp. but it WILL tell you how you can get it.[HR][/HR]​YUCK. YUCK.


----------



## blkvr600 (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: how can I make 300hp from a 1.8T? (vedubya)*

Well, as much as it hurts me to say it, but, hey, why not. I'll let you drive my car. At least you'll feel the over 300+ ponies before you obtain them.


----------



## vedubya (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: how can I make 300hp from a 1.8T? (blkvr600)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Well, as much as it hurts me to say it, but, hey, why not. I'll let you drive my car. At least you'll feel the over 300+ ponies before you obtain them.







[HR][/HR]​thanks for the offer, but I just mover to Atlanta. you have a stage I and you say you have 300Hp what have you done to your car? the $4000 stage 3 is too much money. what could I do for around $2000? with an exhaust and DP not included in that price.
Mike
about the search thing, it was down when I posted this


----------



## 20Vhybred (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: how can I make 300hp from a 1.8T? (blkvr600)*

My APR stg 3 will be done on Thursday maybe we will have to meet up some time and compare our 300 hp VW's







.
quote:[HR][/HR]Well, as much as it hurts me to say it, but, hey, why not. I'll let you drive my car. At least you'll feel the over 300+ ponies before you obtain them.







[HR][/HR]​


----------



## Jay24 (Jul 13, 2001)

*Re: how can I make 300hp from a 1.8T? (vedubya)*

quote:[HR][/HR]the $4000 stage 3 is too much money. what could I do for around $2000? with an exhaust and DP not included in that price. [HR][/HR]​You could buy my ATP Stage 3 kit. $1800.







Not as nice as the APR kit, but it'll get the job done.
Edit: Also 320 @ the wheels on the stock IC and 100 octane?







Not going to say anything except lets see some timeslips people.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


[Modified by Jay24, 8:31 PM 9-1-2002]


----------



## vedubya (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: how can I make 300hp from a 1.8T? (Jay24)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
You could buy my ATP Stage 3 kit. $1800.







Not as nice as the APR kit, but it'll get the job done.
[HR][/HR]​will it bolt up to a Passat engine? how many miles?
Mike


----------



## 1point8Dude (Mar 23, 2002)

*Re: how can I make 300hp from a 1.8T? (vedubya)*

I'd like to see you 300hp+ guys see who's faster, or just get a ride in a 300hp dub for motivation. I sent you IM about the ATP kit.


----------



## Stewz-GTI (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: how can I make 300hp from a 1.8T? (1point8Dude)*

Anyone dirven a car that has ~300hp in the snow?? Is it manageable or out to lunch?


----------



## robgoral (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: how can I make 300hp from a 1.8T? (Stewz-GTI)*

Want a 300HP car? call Momentum Tuning....
http://www.momentumtuning.com


----------



## vedubya (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: how can I make 300hp from a 1.8T? (1point8Dude)*

what is the difference between the passas/A4 turbo kits and the golf/Jetta kits? is it the design of the exhaust manifold? since I am having a full custom exhaust welded up could I just bend a custom DP?
Mike


----------



## blkvr600 (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: how can I make 300hp from a 1.8T? (Stewz-GTI)*

Driving my jetta in the snow is like running in quicksand...can't go anywhere.


----------



## blkvr600 (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: how can I make 300hp from a 1.8T? (vedubya)*

well, actually the t1, turned to t2. had nOs at one point, until i got a little too hot and fried my engine.....me + nOs =


----------



## blkvr600 (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: how can I make 300hp from a 1.8T? (20VsilvrGTI)*

you know, i use to put little knotches in my bed post for how many girls i tried to bang, and or did, but you know what. Now my thinking is completely different. i put marks in a notepad in my car for how many







i see in my rear view mirror upon take-off....


----------



## trelms (Apr 22, 2000)

*Re: how can I make 300hp from a 1.8T? (vedubya)*

quote:[HR][/HR] I am looking into a 1.8T for an engine swap, but I figure as long as it is out of the car why not tune it up. The engine is a 2001 Passat 1.8T. will I have to put new rods, pistons, and a crankshaft in? What will it take? what kind of horse power will I get from a chip, intake, and full exhaust?
Mike[HR][/HR]​You can't. There is no possible way to get over 150hp


----------



## LA Wolfsburg (May 8, 2002)

*Re: how can I make 300hp from a 1.8T? (trelms)*

quote:[HR][/HR] I am looking into a 1.8T for an engine swap, but I figure as long as it is out of the car why not tune it up. The engine is a 2001 Passat 1.8T. will I have to put new rods, pistons, and a crankshaft in? What will it take? what kind of horse power will I get from a chip, intake, and full exhaust?
Mike
You can't. There is no possible way to get over 150hp[HR][/HR]​is that just a really bad joke?!


----------



## I3oxrocket (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: how can I make 300hp from a 1.8T? (LA Wolfsburg)*

He was kidding, or hes on glue. go to apr or something like that, they come close,
like 280 or 290 or something.


----------



## vedubya (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: how can I make 300hp from a 1.8T? (trelms)*

stock it has 170hp








Mike


----------



## evlgreg (Jan 6, 2000)

*Re: how can I make 300hp from a 1.8T? (vedubya)*

That's an easy one. As the old addage goes, 
"Speed is just a question of money, how fast do you want to go?"
Q: Can I make my Passat go 200mph?
A: Sure, call MTT systems (Turbine engines) and contract a Nascar engineer.
Q: How much will it cost?
A: How fast do you want to go???
Evlgreg


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: how can I make 300hp from a 1.8T? (evlgreg)*

I'm running a special. Its only $10000, for a short time only
I have Stihl chainsaw converted to a leaf-blower with all the pinping necessary for a direct bolt on to the 1.8t. Just remove the turbo, intake, and intercooler. Now hook up my converted igloo-cooler where the IC used to be (the directions are more thorough, this is just a rough overview of whats entailed), and bolt up the Stihl leaf-blower to the throttle body with the piececs in the kit and BANG! A ga-gillion HP







! Dynos will be up shortly. I do though reccomend a LSD if your looking into getting this much HP from the 1.8t, as well as a clutch and flywheel. 
If interested you can reach me at my E-mail: [email protected] 
Happy racing!


----------



## der hare (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: how can I make 300hp from a 1.8T? (vedubya)*

Anyone ever ridden in a 320hp rabbit...besides me? Ahhhh, shizzat that's fast poop! check him out at http://www.eurospeedltd.com you love it!


----------



## I3oxrocket (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: how can I make 300hp from a 1.8T? (83 bunny)*

this post has just gone _silly_ .
this is defenetly willis material...


----------



## LA Wolfsburg (May 8, 2002)

*Re: how can I make 300hp from a 1.8T? (I3oxrocket)*

speaking of silly
"i could do a lot of things if i had some money" 
-drunken Homer Simpson quote


----------



## Jman5000 (Nov 8, 1999)

*Re: how can I make 300hp from a 1.8T? (evlgreg)*

quote:[HR][/HR]That's an easy one. As the old addage goes, 
"Speed is just a question of money, how fast do you want to go?"
Q: Can I make my Passat go 200mph?
A: Sure, call MTT systems (Turbine engines) and contract a Nascar engineer.
Q: How much will it cost?
A: How fast do you want to go???
Evlgreg[HR][/HR]​Here's another one...fast, good, cheap. You may have any 2, but at the expense of the one you don't pick.
As in cheap+fast = not good
Thinking "I've got $2k and I want 300hp..." is a bad way of going about your buildup. You'll spend $2k more fixing stuff you shoulda done in the first place, but didn't cause you were building on the cheap.


----------

